# Greetings



## Sonic (Jun 22, 2021)

Hi all, only came across this forum today purley because i was looking for info to fix my broken kitchen aid espresso machine.

Think i might have already found the answer and am in the process of stripping it down. (suspect blocked solenoid)

The forum seems to have loads od useful info and interesting topics so ill stick around and get involved!

Just realised i should have put this in the introductions section (good start eh!)

If a mod read please can you move the post.

Cheers


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Sonic said:


> Think i might have already found the answer


 Is that answer 'ditch this and spend thousands of pounds on a new set up'? 😁That's where it's going if you stay here!

Just kidding! Welcome, enjoy the forum, tonnes of information on here and always someone willing to answer a question.


----------

